# looking for Mystic acres breeder Cheryl



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I am searching for the breeder/owner of Mystic Acres Nigerians. Her name is Cheryl. Last I knew she was near Eugene OR. I've googled everywhere but where she is.  

Does anyone have any phone number or an email that works? The one I have found on google bounced back to me. Thanks.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

are you a member of AGS? She is listed in the AGS book with email and phone number. If you dont have that pm me and I will send you her email


----------

